# Solved: Can't Find Wired Router (Linksys Router)



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

XP wired connection to a just installed Linksys Wireless WRT54GS. As witnessed by this plea, the wired connection works. Try to add a wireless device and the Linksys EasyLink Advisor (LELA) tells me I need to establish a wired connection to the router. It can't find the router. God this makes me mad. My first attempt at a wireless setup at home and here we are. Anyway, how can I make this work? Just bought a Dell laptop that has wireless capability but this dumb thing won't let me set it up. What's the solution? E-Mail and web work fine through the wired connection. Thanks.
John


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It might be easier to set this up manually:
http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3698&lid=9028461879B28
Use the wired connection to turn on the Wireless broadcast and set up the security.


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Went to the router and changed the network name as suggested but when I check the Wireless Security settings is has "Disable" selected. Do I need to change this? And,,,not being familiar with these wireless protocols etc I'm not sure how this addresses the issue of my Linksys software not being able to find the wired connection to their own router. Just trying to get a grasp of what is going on here. Please realize I really appreciate the help.
John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Leave the security settings disabled until you have everything working.

Is the router set to broadcast the SSID? If not, you are going to have to enter it manually on the laptop.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Change the default wireless SSID from "Linksys" to one of your own choosing, be sure "Broadcast" is enabled, then you should be able to find it with your laptop.
These things usually work right out of the box, so don't overthink this.


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the efforts. Somehow I think I'm not defining the problem correctly. I'm trying to us the LinkSys Advisor Wizard to add a laptop to my network. Currently I have only the desktop I'm typing this from on my network. It is wired to the WTG54GS router and works fine to connect to the outside world witness this message. The problem arises when I try to use the Wizard to add a wireless device. When I launch the "Add More Computers" Wizard it welcomes me to the add more computers screen. Click "Next" and it goes out and tries to detect the router. Comes back with:

"EasyLink Advisor has detected that your computer does not have a wired connection to the Router.
Connect a network cable from the computer to one of the available numbered ports on the back of the router.
Click Next to try again, or click Cancel to exit the wizard."

This is obviously incorrect as there is a wired connection that works to access the net as well as to manually access the router.

Have manually gone into the router and:

Changed Wireless Network Name (SSID) to my own choosing (not Netsys)
Enabled SSID Broadcast
Disabled Wireless Security

So, I guess the question is whether I can get the wizard to find the wired connection to the router or is there another way to get the router (network) to recognize the laptop. Or, send the damn router back!!!

The problem to me seems to be that the wizard can't find the router thus not allowing me to add other computers to a router it thinks doesn't exist.

Just as a side note, the EasyLink Advisor My Network tab recognizes all the elements of my current network and in the box showing the Network Status shows the network "OK" and the wireless network working but not secured with the name I have chosen.

So, after all this, any ideas. Especially regarding setting this up without using the Wizard? Thank you so much!!!
John


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

that when I just for troubleshooting purposes tried using the wizard to add other devices (ie. print server, camera, etc.) the wizard finds the router. Just a side note that might help troubleshooting. Thanks.
John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You don't need to use the cd to add anything. Go to the laptop and work there. You should be able to look for wireless networks available and find whatever name you named yours.


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

I am on the laptop now. Guess I just wasn't clear on the concept but it seems to be working fine. Now that I have a connection, what do I do about wireless security settings? What would you suggest? Again, I really, really appreciate the help.
This is a great forum that I have used many times.
John


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Just look under the Wireless/Security tab and select the security type you want.
WPA is the most secure. I use WEP because I have old equipment.
Follow the directions and you'll be up in no time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

feathead said:


> I am on the laptop now. Guess I just wasn't clear on the concept but it seems to be working fine. Now that I have a connection, what do I do about wireless security settings? What would you suggest? Again, I really, really appreciate the help.
> This is a great forum that I have used many times.
> John


You're welcome  Glad to have helped. You might try to read the manual for the router  I know, I hate that concept as well, but every once it awhile, it helps


----------



## feathead (Apr 5, 2002)

Did look through the router manual and it leads you to believe that you need to set up wireless computers through the wizard unless I misread it. Anyway, works great now and I got a little education as well.


----------

